# Sears



## derum (Dec 29, 2008)

It is reported that sears in the USA is heading to closure, which is very sad.
Many Americans may not know that a company called Sears was once huge in the UK.
Sadly many Britons did not know it either. 
No relation to the American company, Sears PLC became, for a time, and amongst it's many other interests, the largest shoe company in the world, under the banner British Shoe Corporation. Under Sears ownership were stores such as: Wallis, Warehouse, Miss Selfridge, Adams Childrenswear, Shoe Express, Shoe City, Saxone, Dolcis, Cable & Co, The Outfit, Lilley & Skinner, Trueform, Richards, Freemans Catalogue Store, Selfridges, The Selfridges Hotel, William Hill Bookmakers, - all well known high street shops to most people in Britain in the 70'/80/90's. Part ownership of The StEnoch's Shopping Centre in Glasgow, 3,000 retail shops being mostly leasehold with a few freehold jewels such as 190 Oxford Street and 330 Oxford Street known as the Top Shop flagship store.
Sears PLC finally disappeared after a long slow decline in the 1990's, after just over 100 years.
Sears in the USA, formed at a similar time, has lasted longer, but alas its days look to be numbered.


----------



## jts287 (Apr 19, 2018)

In the States, Sears/Kmart had been dying for decades now. I can't think of a thing this corporation does that any clothing or general merchandise store doesn't do much better. I enter Sears a couple times a year because it exists between where I park and the rest of the mall, and really, since the Gymboree store closed, I don't need to go to the mall anymore either...


----------



## Dhaller (Jan 20, 2008)

The only things I ever bought from Sear were Craftsman tools, and now that they've sold that off (to Black & Decker), I have no reason to shop there ever again.

Like jts287, on the (increasing rare) occasions I visit a mall, I might park on the Sears side (because the lot is empty) and pass through it to access the mall proper; it's always sort of haunted by aging retail folk, and just fully looks the part of a doomed chain.

My office is actually in a converted 1926 Sear regional HQ/warehouse, and much of the architectural details have been preserved. It's 2.1 million square feet, and you can see what a commercial powerhouse Sears once was.

Hard to be big AND nimble! A lesson constantly revisited upon business.

DH


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Growing up, I remember the arrival of the new Sears, Roebuck catalogue in the mail was such a big event. Sear's "big books" came in the Spring and Fall and then there was the 'Oh-so-anticipated' Christmas book! We kids lined up for that one, all champing at the bit to get started on our Christmas wish lists! Good memories. 

Kind of sad to see Sears go by the wayside.


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson (Jan 16, 2017)

Dhaller said:


> The only things I ever bought from Sear were Craftsman tools, and now that they've sold that off (to Black & Decker), I have no reason to shop there ever again.
> 
> Like jts287, on the (increasing rare) occasions I visit a mall, I might park on the Sears side (because the lot is empty) and pass through it to access the mall proper; it's always sort of haunted by aging retail folk, and just fully looks the part of a doomed chain.
> 
> ...


Do you visit Cobblers Union in your building? If so, what do you think of their shoes? I was going to stop in during my last visit to ATL but ran out of time.

Cheers,

BSR


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

I remember buying Die Hard brand car batteries for $29.95! Had other good automotive equipment also.


----------



## Dhaller (Jan 20, 2008)

Mr. B. Scott Robinson said:


> Do you visit Cobblers Union in your building? If so, what do you think of their shoes? I was going to stop in during my last visit to ATL but ran out of time.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> BSR


I popped into the store once. It's a nice little store and the shoes are pretty, though I didn't buy any. I found the staff nice, but not particularly knowledgeable about shoes; the owner (who's not actually a cobbler) was there, wearing a tradesman's apron and puttering around (I think he does polish or otherwise service shoes to add a bit of theater). It felt like more of a "concept" store?

I'll probably try a pair eventually, but as my initial understanding was "locally made shoes" (they aren't), it fell beneath my expectations.

Next Atlanta visit I recommend trying Sid Mashburn (there are also a lot of terrific eateries around that part of town), which carries its own makes of a lot of things (shoes, trousers, suits, etc).

DH


----------



## FLMike (Sep 17, 2008)

Dhaller said:


> Next Atlanta visit I recommend trying Sid Mashburn (there are also a lot of terrific eateries around that part of town), which carries its own makes of a lot of things (shoes, trousers, suits, etc).


I've said before, if I were given the choice of a single merchant from which to procure my entire wardrobe - from casual to professional and everything in between - I would choose Sid Mashburn.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Sears pretty much lost me when they discontinued their Farm and Garden Catalog. Ever since the current CEO/hedgefundidiot took charge it's been in a death spiral. And now he's trying to blame the retirees for its decline. Typical inept would-be business baron--everything is someone else's fault.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

It seems like just about almost everything is closing down and going bankrupt, the internet is winning!


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson (Jan 16, 2017)

Dhaller said:


> I popped into the store once. It's a nice little store and the shoes are pretty, though I didn't buy any. I found the staff nice, but not particularly knowledgeable about shoes; the owner (who's not actually a cobbler) was there, wearing a tradesman's apron and puttering around (I think he does polish or otherwise service shoes to add a bit of theater). It felt like more of a "concept" store?
> 
> I'll probably try a pair eventually, but as my initial understanding was "locally made shoes" (they aren't), it fell beneath my expectations.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info. I believe that Hugo Jacomet's wife is somehow connected to Cobbler's Union, but I am not certain.

Yes, been to Sid's many times in ATL as well as the location in Georgetown. I dig the clubby atmosphere and the way they display their items. I have a tie or two from them.

Cheers,

BSR


----------



## fishertw (Jan 27, 2006)

Seems that Amazon is the modern day version of Sears. Just like in the big books, Sears carried everything up to and including houses if I recall correctly.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Yup, there are thousands of mail order homes from Sears across America. They brought the Craftsman style to the masses and did it very well.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

fishertw said:


> Seems that Amazon is the modern day version of Sears. Just like in the big books, Sears carried everything up to and including houses if I recall correctly.


and Ebay too.


----------



## burnedandfrozen (Mar 11, 2004)

Every time I read a clickbait article about the demise of Sears, J.C.Penny etc I go straight to the comments. Apparently people who used to shop there stopped because of poor customer service. They complained about trying to find an employee anywhere to ring up their purchase as well as shoddy, unkempt stores. That, and the quality of their merchandise got worse while prices stayed the same or went up. Even a neighbor of mine recently purchased a mattress from Sears and they said it would be delivered by a certain day and it didn't arrive for several days after and the entire time Sears gave him the run around. Meanwhile nobody ever hears about Nordstrom closing any locations. I wonder why.


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson (Jan 16, 2017)

I worked for Penney’s in the men’s section during Christmas 1986 as a college freshman. It was a bleak experience even then with discouraged underpaid staff, bone head management and marginal merchandise.

Why they are still around, I have no idea.

Cheers,

BSR


----------



## Mr.D (Aug 2, 2015)

One of the two local Sears stores recently closed and the other will close in about a month.


----------



## Tom S. (Oct 25, 2012)

I also recall visiting the Sears sporting goods department as a boy in the late 1960's or early 1970's and drooling over beautiful Ted Williams over and under shotguns. I recently had the good fortune to purchase one second hand in pristine condition. It brought back many fond memories. They were manufactured by Winchester at that time and were the poor man's equivalent of the Winchester Model 101. 
Tom


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

And their bolt action rifles were, if I recall correctly, all made by Husqvarna. Hidden gems.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^+1, and..............
as I recall, Sears was not the only purveyor of sporting arms, via catalogue sales. Montgomery Ward also sold a fairly broad offering of bolt and lever action long guns. As a teenager I hunted with one of their bolt action offerings, chambered in the .243 caliber. Took a fair number of whitetails with that beast! I can't recall them selling shotguns, but am reasonably sure they must have done so. 

Does Montgomery Ward even exist these days?


----------



## FLMike (Sep 17, 2008)

eagle2250 said:


> Does Montgomery Ward even exist these days?


Monkey Wards as you knew it no longer exists. The entire company was liquidated in 2000/2001 as result of a Chapter 7 bankruptcy....the largest in the country up until that time.

A few years later a direct marketing company called DMSI bought the MW trademarks and relaunched be brand as on online/catalog retailer (no brick & mortar stores). I think DMSI was subsequently acquired by another company, and they continue to operate some sort of online/catalog retailing entity under the MW name. Still, no physical stores and not the Monkey Wards you grew up with!


----------



## jerry_in_motown (Nov 14, 2011)

I bought my Browning Auto-5 shotgun at Sears and duck decoys at Monkey Wards.


----------



## derum (Dec 29, 2008)

eagle2250 said:


> ^^+1, and..............
> as I recall, Sears was not the only purveyor of sporting arms, via catalogue sales. Montgomery Ward also sold a fairly broad offering of bolt and lever action long guns. As a teenager I hunted with one of their bolt action offerings, chambered in the .243 caliber. Took a fair number of whitetails with that beast! I can't recall them selling shotguns, but am reasonably sure they must have done so.
> 
> Does Montgomery Ward even exist these days?


Yes, it's owned by Colony Brands inc. and is now known as Wards, though the website references Montgomery Ward: https://www.wards.com/

As an aside, and our Chicago members can confirm, but I seem to remember going into a large store on State Street? and the brass work on the doors and floor all said "Montgomery Ward" so I presume at one point it was theirs.


----------



## Dhaller (Jan 20, 2008)

One has to be extremely wary of classic brands making a resurgence.

Private equity groups snap these dead brands up and the relaunch them as branded crap. "Woolworth" comes to mind.

There's probably never going to be a case in which a private equity group buys a classic brand and says "hey, you know what? Let's really try to live up to the name and invest the time and resources needed to deliver a fine product!!"

DH


----------



## FLMike (Sep 17, 2008)

Dhaller said:


> There's probably never going to be a case in which a private equity group buys a classic brand and says "hey, you know what? Let's really try to live up to the name and invest the time and resources needed to deliver a fine product!!"


Not true. A friend of mine did it with Indian Motorcycles first, and then again with Chris Craft Boats. The latter he just sold to Winnebago, so what happens next remains to be seen.


----------



## FLMike (Sep 17, 2008)

derum said:


> Yes, it's owned by Colony Brands inc. and is now known as Wards, though the website references Montgomery Ward: https://www.wards.com/
> .


Different company altogether, though...see my post above. The original company was liquidated in its entirety in 2001.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

FLMike said:


> Monkey Wards as you knew it no longer exists. The entire company was liquidated in 2000/2001 as result of a Chapter 7 bankruptcy....the largest in the country up until that time.
> 
> A few years later a direct marketing company called DMSI bought the MW trademarks and relaunched be brand as on online/catalog retailer (no brick & mortar stores). I think DMSI was subsequently acquired by another company, and they continue to operate some sort of online/catalog retailing entity under the MW name. Still, no physical stores and not the Monkey Wards you grew up with!





derum said:


> Yes, it's owned by Colony Brands inc. and is now known as Wards, though the website references Montgomery Ward: https://www.wards.com/
> 
> As an aside, and our Chicago members can confirm, but I seem to remember going into a large store on State Street? and the brass work on the doors and floor all said "Montgomery Ward" so I presume at one point it was theirs.


Thanks to both of you for the update and clarification. Back in the day, living in the sticks, the kids lived for those wonderful catalogues put out by the 'Big Guys' to arrive! Now it's all condensed into that magical black box, made of plastic and metal, called a 'Desk Top' and or in that little handheld wonder called an iphone, that seems attached permanently to the end of one of our arm(s).


----------



## ran23 (Dec 11, 2014)

My Mossberg 500 clone is a 'Western Field'--Wards?


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

According to various sites, apparently yes. Western Field was the brand name for MW who contracted with various manufacturers.


----------



## 127.72 MHz (Feb 16, 2007)

I'm just old enough to say that most everything I wore to elementary school was from Sears,....

Attached is a link for an article I found interesting, it is entitled:

"Yes, Sears is likely to collapse, but its biggest stakeholder will be just fine."

https://www.marketwatch.com/story/y...ut-eddie-lampert-will-be-just-fine-2018-05-30


----------



## FLMike (Sep 17, 2008)

^Oh, Lord, the Eddie Lampert saga is seemingly never ending.


----------



## 127.72 MHz (Feb 16, 2007)

^The article says he's a "Sophisticated investor."


----------



## FLMike (Sep 17, 2008)

127.72 MHz said:


> ^The article says he's a "Sophisticated investor."


According to the SEC, that just means a person having sufficient knowledge and experience in financial and business matters to make them capable of evaluating the merits and risks of a prospective investment.


----------



## 127.72 MHz (Feb 16, 2007)

FLMike said:


> According to the SEC, that just means a person having sufficient knowledge and experience in financial and business matters to make them capable of evaluating the merits and risks of a prospective investment.


From the little I've read it seems it's a forgone conclusion that Sears is heading for Davie Jones locker. I guess this fellow was prepared to have Sears pull through until he realized it's circling the drain,....He's prepared for that too.

Prepared is good.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Well, since he's the main reason it's dying, I'm not sure this isn't just 'cash cow robber baron'.


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson (Jan 16, 2017)

My uncle gave me a blaze orange Ted Williams quilted shooting coat a few years ago that he only wore a couple of times. I have it in my closet in Karachi. When I return from holiday I will try to remember to take a photo. It is from the early 70s and in mint condition. Tough as nails and not a stitch out of place after 45 years.

Cheers,

BSR


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson (Jan 16, 2017)

It wasn't in Karachi, it was in my closet here in Bangkok! I can't keep up with my stuff!!!

Everyone needs a blaze quilted coat in Bangkok...

Cheers,

BSR


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson (Jan 16, 2017)

I wasn't the only one in Bangkok sporting blaze today....lunch hour Nana Plaza Hooters.

Cheers,

BSR


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^
So that's how it all happened....as a young man (12+ years age) I remember looking forward each year to being able to put my blaze orange hunting gear back in use and go hunting, as often as was humanly possible. A few decades later, continuing to appreciate the beauty of blaze orange garments, I could be found frequenting Hooters restaurant locations that chance might allow to cross my path. Blaze orange is such an eye catching color....rumor has it that it was I who introduced our grandsons to the beauties of blaze orange, hosting them on their respective inaugural trips to the local Hooters! We all love hot wings. LOL. 

PS: That vintage jacket fits you perfectly!


----------



## FLMike (Sep 17, 2008)

^^Don’t look now, but there’s a strange American in an orange jacket who just walked into the kitchen, and now he’s taking pictures of us. Should we call our manager over?


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson (Jan 16, 2017)

FLMike said:


> ^^Don't look now, but there's a strange American in an orange jacket who just walked into the kitchen, and now he's taking pictures of us. Should we call our manager over?


That is the bar, not the kitchen. And the thais are not camera shy! 

Cheers,

BSR


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Mr. B. Scott Robinson said:


> View attachment 24470
> It wasn't the only one in Bangkok sporting blaze today....lunch hour Nana Plaza Hooters.
> 
> Cheers,
> ...


How did you enjoy Hooters?


----------



## derum (Dec 29, 2008)




----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson (Jan 16, 2017)

Howard said:


> How did you enjoy Hooters?


Hi Howard! Hooters is just around the corner from our home in Bangkok, a home which we will sadly leave in December as my wife returns to Atlanta to take a new position at HQ. Hooters in Bangkok is like a bit of home away from home. Very American with cold beer, excellent service and good food.

Despite being in Nana, one of the "adult entertainment" hubs, Hooters doesnt allow prostitutes to hustle inside and the waitresses who work there are protected from solicitation by their contracts. A great place to people watch.

Hopefully it won't go the way of Sears anytime soon. Adds a new twist to the term "wishbook"!

Cheers,

BSR


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Mr. B. Scott Robinson said:


> Hi Howard! Hooters is just around the corner from our home in Bangkok, a home which we will sadly leave in December as my wife returns to Atlanta to take a new position at HQ. Hooters in Bangkok is like a bit of home away from home. Very American with cold beer, excellent service and good food.
> 
> Despite being in Nana, one of the "adult entertainment" hubs, Hooters doesnt allow prostitutes to hustle inside and the waitresses who work there are protected from solicitation by their contracts. A great place to people watch.
> 
> ...


There's a Hooters just a bus ride from where I live, Do they still wear the same orange shirts with their breasts hanging out?


----------



## derum (Dec 29, 2008)

Mr. B. Scott Robinson said:


> Hopefully it won't go the way of Sears anytime soon.
> 
> BSR


Apparently the number of Hooters restaurants has dropped by 7% since 2012, and they, and other "breastaurants" are struggling to attract millenials, and sales are still declining. 
I have mixed feelings about Hooters et al. I don't like wings, but am fond of breasts.


----------



## Dhaller (Jan 20, 2008)

Mr. B. Scott Robinson said:


> Despite being in Nana, one of the "adult entertainment" hubs, Hooters doesnt allow prostitutes to hustle inside and the waitresses who work there are protected from solicitation by their contracts. A great place to people watch.
> 
> BSR


I have to admit, when I saw "Hooters" and "Nana Plaza" in the same paragraph, it immediately conjured a certain image!

I lived in Bangkok in the mid-90s (before the Skytrain, MRT, Airport Link, or any of the other fabulous amenities which make BKK infinitely more livable). Quite a different era. My first thought of a Hooters there brought to mind the old Thermae er... coffee shop. I need to update my thinking!

It's probably gone now, but back in the days of naughty Patpong, there was a nice little restaurant called the Cafe de Paris, which was the hangout of all the journalists, diplomats, etc. The proprietor was the seediest, most sinister-looking, yet very accommodating Frenchman. Rail-thin and cadaverous, I always assumed he was on the run from terrible crimes in Europe, and had sought refuge in one of the world's great red light districts.

I have a Hooters about a five minute walk from my residence in Nagoya, Japan, but I haven't bothered to go there. Japan? Hooters?... doesn't compute (for reasons I won't state.)

DH


----------



## derum (Dec 29, 2008)

Dhaller said:


> I have to admit, when I saw "Hooters" and "Nana Plaza" in the same paragraph, it immediately conjured a certain image!
> 
> I lived in Bangkok in the mid-90s (before the Skytrain, MRT, Airport Link, or any of the other fabulous amenities which make BKK infinitely more livable). Quite a different era. My first thought of a Hooters there brought to mind the old Thermae er... coffee shop. I need to update my thinking!
> 
> ...


Are you referring to Bobby Dee? aka Robert de Crozier, who ran a number of restaurants/bars at that time. (Including Cafe de Paris). He was quite the character, and led me astray, in so many ways, often.


----------



## Dhaller (Jan 20, 2008)

derum said:


> Are you referring to Bobby Dee? aka Robert de Crozier, who ran a number of restaurants/bars at that time. (Including Cafe de Paris). He was quite the character, and led me astray, in so many ways, often.


No, I used to go to Bobby's Arms (his pub), but I'm not remembering him from Cafe de Paris (which I'd forgotten he owned)... I guess I'm remembering the maitre d there, not the owner (Bobby would hardly be described as "rail thin").

DH


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson (Jan 16, 2017)

The Thai government has embarked on a concerted effort to combat the seedy image Bangkok has gained over the past several decades. The demographic of tourists has always heavily skewed toward single males leaving a vast untapped market of females and families as potential growth areas. The Thais have been enforcing permits and operating hours for bars and cracking down on prostitution, which is technically illegal in the kingdom of smiles.

The rough edges are being polished off, yet this changes the unique character of the place.

I suppose the equivalent to Sears in Bangkok is Robinson’s Department Store. I get excellent service there for some reason...

Cheers,

BSR


----------



## derum (Dec 29, 2008)

Sears filed for chapter 11 this morning.
Not unexpected, but sad.


----------



## cosmotoast (Oct 11, 2008)

For several years almost every Christmas present I bought for my family came from Sears. I started buying less and less from them then my local Sears closed. Very sad because I only have good memories of Sears


----------



## 16412 (Apr 1, 2005)

Think of the business world as old growth forests. Large old trees eventually fall to the forrest floor and become good soil for the another generation.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

This is what happens when a 'hedge fund manager' gets into real business. It's like the old days of the 'conglomerates' that bought up successful businesses they didn't know how to run, used them for cash cows to support other businesses they didn't know how to run and ran the whole batch into bankruptcy. Stupid!


----------



## FLMike (Sep 17, 2008)

derum said:


> Sears filed for chapter 11 this morning.
> Not unexpected, but sad.


Well, don't plan their funeral just quite yet. It's a Chp. 11 filing, not a Chp. 7. I'm sure they are hoping to emerge from bankruptcy protection still operating, albeit a much smaller store footprint. That could prove optimistic, though....wouldn't be surprised to see the 11 convert to a 7 inside of a year's time. They do have some interesting IP related to their brands (Kenmore, Diehard, Craftsman), but it seems their pension guarantor has some springing liens on some of that IP.

Should be interesting to follow (for those interested in this kind of stuff).


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

But they could have been Amazon! They had all the products, the name recognition, but like WA said - "Large, old trees ...". Not unlike Kodak!
At least Lands' End escaped.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Andy said:


> But they could have been Amazon! They had all the products, the name recognition, but like WA said - "Large, old trees ...". Not unlike Kodak!
> At least Lands' End escaped.


And a clueless CEO.


----------



## ran23 (Dec 11, 2014)

I am having fun on the Sear's site. Lots of sales. Wish I could l get a C# charger cheap for Lithium.


----------



## cosmotoast (Oct 11, 2008)

FLMike said:


> Well, don't plan their funeral just quite yet. It's a Chp. 11 filing, not a Chp. 7. I'm sure they are hoping to emerge from bankruptcy protection still operating, albeit a much smaller store footprint. That could prove optimistic, though....wouldn't be surprised to see the 11 convert to a 7 inside of a year's time. They do have some interesting IP related to their brands (Kenmore, Diehard, Craftsman), but it seems their pension guarantor has some springing liens on some of that IP.
> 
> Should be interesting to follow (for those interested in this kind of stuff).


They already sold off the rights to Craftsmen tools to ACE Hardware. Just recently I noticed Lowes is now filled with Craftsmen tools and toolboxes.


----------



## 16412 (Apr 1, 2005)

Craftsmen tools brought men into the store. To sell you best product for men is pure foolishness. There is not much reason for men (half the population) to walk into that store again.


----------



## 127.72 MHz (Feb 16, 2007)

^^ When they sold Craftsman I knew the end was near.

All my elementary school clothing was purchased from Sears beginning in 1967 and they were the first firm to give me a credit card in 1980. I still keep a Sears Credit Card.


----------



## Troones (Mar 7, 2018)

Sears Canada officially closed its doors last year. Nordstrom has taken over their locations in the major malls here in Toronto.


----------



## derum (Dec 29, 2008)

cosmotoast said:


> They already sold off the rights to Craftsmen tools to ACE Hardware. Just recently I noticed Lowes is now filled with Craftsmen tools and toolboxes.


Stanley Black and Decker own Craftsmen, ACE simply sell them, as do Lowes.
It will be interesting to see what happens to Kenmore.... is it good/strong enough to survive on its own? (I really don't know, having never bought their products)


----------



## ran23 (Dec 11, 2014)

Some of the tool chests are 50% off now. wish the Lithium C3 charger was.


----------



## FLMike (Sep 17, 2008)

Oldsarge said:


> And a clueless CEO.


Let's hope he doesn't use his 65% stake to do anything detrimental to Lands' End's future.


----------



## cosmotoast (Oct 11, 2008)

derum said:


> Stanley Black and Decker own Craftsmen, ACE simply sell them, as do Lowes.
> It will be interesting to see what happens to Kenmore.... is it good/strong enough to survive on its own? (I really don't know, having never bought their products)


Any time my Grandparents needed any household appliances they instantly headed to Sears for Kenmore. No doubt, no shopping around , no questions asked it was Kenmore . My Dad thought this same way and so I followed along when I got married in the 90s. Sears had power in the Kenmore name at one time with the most loyal customer base there was but on recent years the quality and service have been very poor.


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson (Jan 16, 2017)

Wasn't Discover Card established by Sears?

Cheers, 

BSR


----------



## Fraser Tartan (May 12, 2010)

Sears has got to be the most prolonged retail slow death I've ever seen.

Among people I know, it stopped being the place "where America shops" at least 25 years ago. Instead, you might go there for certain things such as appliances, Craftsman tools, a Diehard battery for your car, and maybe to check out Lands' End products when Sears first started carrying them. And you'd leave the store wondering how they stayed in business as the store seemed mostly devoid of other customers.


----------



## Fraser Tartan (May 12, 2010)

Sears in the 70's was all about back-to-school finewale corduroy Toughskins, the toy department, and waiting in line with my mom at the catalog desk to pick-up or return things. You stood a pretty good chance of running into somebody from school too as everyone shopped there. Sears was packed on the weekends. Just finding parking would be a challenge.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

And yet, they could have been Amazon . . .


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson (Jan 16, 2017)

When growing up in rural Alabama, my mom would purchase toughskin jeans for me to wear for school. I think I remember them having some type of plastic heat applied reinforcement inside the knee. Sears had a warranty that the jeans would not rip, but I often wore them through prior to the expiration of the warranty period. New jeans!

My Dad did the same with Sears shoes. I think he went years without purchasing a new pair due to the failure of the shoes to last the prescribed length of time. 

Cheers, 

BSR


----------



## ran23 (Dec 11, 2014)

I wish I had a picture. Store closing banner above and 'Now Hiring' sign by a side door.


----------



## Vecchio Vespa (Dec 3, 2011)

I kind of miss their heavy khakis and blue chambray workshirts. Of course those staples disappeared about a decade before they were pronounced dead.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

The only decent blue chambray shirts I can find these days come from Duluth Trading. I have two and may lay in a supply for future decades. Can't have too many chambray work shirts.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Oldsarge said:


> The only decent blue chambray shirts I can find these days come from Duluth Trading. I have two and may lay in a supply for future decades. Can't have too many chambray work shirts.


Now that's some sourcing information that I can and will put to good use! Thanks.


----------



## Vecchio Vespa (Dec 3, 2011)

Orvis also has a nice chambray shirt. I’ve snagged two.


----------



## Gurdon (Feb 7, 2005)

Oldsarge said:


> The only decent blue chambray shirts I can find these days come from Duluth Trading. I have two and may lay in a supply for future decades. Can't have too many chambray work shirts.


From time to time LL Bean lists decent chambray work shirts in their catalog. I much prefer the ones without button down collars.


----------



## Big T (Jun 25, 2010)

I'm to the point, that whatever I buy, I prefer a "look-see & feel". Even some well established brands have cheapened some goods enough to displace your trust is ordering goods bought last year, are the same this. 

For a bit of retail store humor: a few years ago, I was at the Pittsburgh downtown BB (not an outlet). The store had several tables of "3 for $199" shirts set up. I picked two from one table and one from another. Upon checking out, the clerk tried to charge me full price, insisting the three had to come from the same table. After a few minutes, I left, fully exasperated.


----------



## Cincinnatus. WKRP (Jul 3, 2015)

I interned at Sears as a buyer almost a decade ago. The place was long past it’s prime by then, and you felt it at every turn. And it was evident, even from my lowly vantage point, that there was no strategy, and no real roadmap for growth. I learned a lot that summer, but decided not to go back. 

It’s sad because at one point Sears was a truly innovative company. They started Discover and Allstate, and were even partnering with IBM to create Prodigy internet service. So...be careful, Amazon!


----------



## Dhaller (Jan 20, 2008)

I bought a Craftsman (at Lowes) hex key set the other day, because I was trying to pull a kitchen faucet and it had the Most Stuck Hex Nut ever. I'd soaked it with vinegar, applied silicone lubricant, WD-40. Nothin'.

I ran out, got the set, ran back, and as I was putting all my weight on it, and the tool was starting to twist and flex, *pop!* 

I thought I'd broken the tool, but lo and behold, the nut had loosened.

I'm sure Craftsman is a shade of its former self, but it's still serviceable.

DH


----------



## Dhaller (Jan 20, 2008)

Tod Hackett said:


> Next time try oil of wintergreen - your knuckles will thank me.
> 
> Works well on head, exhaust manifold, etc. bolts as well.
> 
> Only thing better is a 50-50 witches brew of ATF and acetone and that stuff is plain nasty...


The challenge is that the nut is inset into a recess on the *underside* of the faucet, so no friendly gravity to help a lubricant settle in. The weird angle you have to approach the nut with the tool is a bonus.

DH


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Tod Hackett said:


> Funny how people so easily forgot this - including, it appeared, Sears itself. Sears could have been Amazon c.2005 almost ten years earlier if they had just put all the pieces together...
> 
> For me old Craftsman automotive hand tools from the '50s to the ate 80's/early '90s are every bit the equal of today's MAC (if not better) and not too inferior to either Snap-On or Hazet hand-tools if one considers and takes into account the vast price differential either new or used.
> 
> Specialty tools are, as always, an entirely different matter...


I still have a set of Craftsman wrenches out in the garage that were purchased almost 40 years back and a Craftsman socket set that at present, has survived at least 25 years of use...although I do strongly believe two or three of the sockets got up and wandered off somewhere along the way! Craftsman tools werea great buy in my book.


----------



## Tom S. (Oct 25, 2012)

Paging Mr. Hackett - Please tell me more about the ATF/Acetone mixture. I have a bolt that is positively frozen in a vintage automobile that I'm working on.
Thanks,
Tom


----------



## John M (Jan 11, 2017)

Search eBay for sears made in usa or sears usa nwt and you can find some real gems. My best memories of Sears was the video game section.


----------



## Big T (Jun 25, 2010)

A larger Sears store near my hometown, was very late coming-maybe mid 80s. The large department store was Montgomery Wards, with tools and appliances equal to what Sears brought to town.

Wards went down years ago, after being purchased by Mobil (yes, the oil company!). I cannot recall who owned Wards went it closed for good.


----------



## John M (Jan 11, 2017)

Big T said:


> A larger Sears store near my hometown, was very late coming-maybe mid 80s. The large department store was Montgomery Wards, with tools and appliances equal to what Sears brought to town.
> 
> Wards went down years ago, after being purchased by Mobil (yes, the oil company!). I cannot recall who owned Wards went it closed for good.


It looks like GE Capital was the owner when it was finally done for good.

Kmart when I was a kid I don't have as many good memories of. They too had a video game section but my favorite part was the popcorn and ICEEs.

It is funny that once upon a time when opening gifts for my birthday, Christmas, whatever... I would shake the box and if it felt soft and I knew it was clothes, I would go "Oh thanks mom... Nice..." And if I got the hot new game, I was ecstatic.

Now if I order a pair of pants and the mail carrier or UPS/FedEx guy brings it, I feel like I did when I was a kid getting a game.


----------



## Big T (Jun 25, 2010)

John M said:


> It looks like GE Capital was the owner when it was finally done for good.
> 
> Kmart when I was a kid I don't have as many good memories of. They too had a video game section but my favorite part was the popcorn and ICEEs.
> 
> ...


In its heyday, Montgomery Wards carried name brand items, besides their own branded goods. I don't remember anything outstanding about their clothing department.

In the neighboring town to where I grew up, was where Wards was located. Directly across the street was a JC Penneys, and on either side of Wards, were smaller local department stores, and several mens clothing stores.


----------



## John M (Jan 11, 2017)

Big T said:


> In its heyday, Montgomery Wards carried name brand items, besides their own branded goods. I don't remember anything outstanding about their clothing department.
> 
> In the neighboring town to where I grew up, was where Wards was located. Directly across the street was a JC Penneys, and on either side of Wards, were smaller local department stores, and several mens clothing stores.


As a kid/teen, I didn't know much about clothing quality either. I looked for t-shirts with "witty" sayings and I wore Lee snap jeans (later the usual button ones) along with Jncos when they were in and Vans. I think I may have worn polo shirts on school picture day and that's it. By the time I was making regular visits to Sears, they were certainly on the decline but not completely out. JCPenney was in a little better shape for a while maybe into the early 2000s but you could see them heading the same way.


----------



## JLibourel (Jun 13, 2004)

As with many of the men here, Craftsman tools were the main attraction for me as a young and early middle-aged man. Most of mine, alas, were stolen while I was moving in with my present wife.

Of course, I'm old enough to remember when a lot of Sears sporting goods were sold under the "J.C. Higgins" name before the "Ted Williams" era. And who was J.C. Higgins, you may ask? As I recall the story, he was simply a Sears executive whose name they decided to apply to their merchandise.

High Standard and Marlin were the two foremost vendors to Sears for the J.C. Higgins guns. The demise of High Standard was a sad story. They made some very fine target pistols in their day.


----------



## Tom S. (Oct 25, 2012)

An interesting post on Sears firearms of that era. About a year ago, I was wandering through a local gun shop and noticed a Ted Williams over and under that was essentially the Winchester 101 made for Sears. It brought back memories of visiting the Sears sporting goods department with my father as a child and admiring that very gun, which he was obviously not going to purchase for a twelve year old. So, after all these years, I finally own one.
Tom


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^Indeed,
our childhood wishes sometimes do come true!


----------



## Big T (Jun 25, 2010)

JLibourel said:


> As with many of the men here, Craftsman tools were the main attraction for me as a young and early middle-aged man. Most of mine, alas, were stolen while I was moving in with my present wife.
> 
> Of course, I'm old enough to remember when a lot of Sears sporting goods were sold under the "J.C. Higgins" name before the "Ted Williams" era. And who was J.C. Higgins, you may ask? As I recall the story, he was simply a Sears executive whose name they decided to apply to their merchandise.
> 
> High Standard and Marlin were the two foremost vendors to Sears for the J.C. Higgins guns. The demise of High Standard was a sad story. They made some very fine target pistols in their day.


The first shotgun I hunted with (55 years ago!) was a JC Higgins bolt action 20 ga., with a barrel that had to be 30" long! Still have it, but not a gun I take out.


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson (Jan 16, 2017)

Ted Williams was an excellent line of sporting goods. 

Speaking of Sears sporting goods memories....some are still being written.

This weekend, I will be shooting pheasants in South Dakota wearing a vintage 1970s Ted Williams Sears blaze orange hunting coat given to me by my uncle and carrying my fathers 1966 Browning FN Sweet 16 which he bought new at Sears in 1968.

Photos to follow!

Cheers,

BSR


----------



## 127.72 MHz (Feb 16, 2007)

^^ One of the Browning Superposed I own was purchased from Sears in Albuquerque, New Mexico in 1969.

Luckily it's not one of the infamous "Salt" guns. (Interesting story there if you care to research it.)

Obviously not my trap gun but I still take it to Portland Gun Club, where I've been a member for years, and shoot it now and then.

All my school clothes were Sears and most of our camping gear was Ted Williams.


----------



## 127.72 MHz (Feb 16, 2007)

Big T said:


> The first shotgun I hunted with (55 years ago!) was a JC Higgins bolt action 20 ga., with a barrel that had to be 30" long! Still have it, but not a gun I take out.


If you haven't read Michael McIntosh, you will hear him speak of your J.C. Higgins, among many others, in this book. A very touching read about the wonderful tradition of smooth bore shooting in the United States and it's origins from Europe.

https://www.amazon.com/Shotguns-Shooting-Three-Michael-McIntosh/dp/0892727764


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

My first shotgun was a 12 ga JC Higgins pump. It had too much recoil for a 12-year-old at first but eventually it turned into a lethal cottontail gun. What I eventually did with it, I don't recall. So many guns have come and gone through my safe that I don't even remember all of them.


----------



## JLibourel (Jun 13, 2004)

127.72 MHz said:


> ^^ One of the Browning Superposed I own was purchased from Sears in Albuquerque, New Mexico in 1969.
> 
> Luckily it's not one of the infamous "Salt" guns. (Interesting story there if you care to research it.)
> 
> ...


I had a Browning Safari Grade bolt action in .338 Winchester Magnum with one of the saltwood stocks. It was a damn nuisance to keep the metal parts from rusting, not always successfully. I bought the .338 largely under the influence of the writings of Elmer Keith and John Taylor. I have heard Elmer called a "sainted fraud," which may have been unfair to the old boy--he and I became coworkers and friends a decade after I bought the rifle. John "Pondoro" Taylor I am quite convinced was an outright lying fraud.

Even though the .338 was relatively heavy for its caliber compared to many American rifles in this caliber, it was still a nasty brute to shoot with full-power loads although not too bad with reduced-power handloads (e.g., 250 gr./2550 fps). Largely because of the stock, I didn't have many regrets about trading it off a quarter-century or so later. My reasons for acquiring it were so hare-brained I'd be embarrassed to reveal them.

My apologies for the threadjack since this isn't related to Sears,


----------

